# Siemens Gigaset C470 zu leise



## struy (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich besitze nun schon etwas länger obengenanntes Telefon und es beschwert sich immer wieder der Gesprächspartner, dass man mich kaum versteht, also akustisch zu leise bin. Umgekehrt ist das Problem nicht vorhanden, also ich verstehe die anderen immer problemlos. Mit dem vorherigen (irgend ein Philips DECT) und dem anderen Telefon (Ascom, bzw. Swissvoice, auch DECT) hingegen gab und gibt es diesbezüglich keine Probleme.
Kann man die Mikrofonempfindlichkeit irgendwo beim Siemens erhöhen? Denn ins Telefon schreien möchte ich eigentlcih nicht.
Oder habe ich da ein Montagsmodell erwischt?

Fragen über Fragen, einer hat bestimmt eine gute Antwort.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Juli 2009)

schau mal in die anleitung. wenn das geht, dann steht das da auch. vlt. auch nur so "nebenbei" bei der erklärung der tasten oder so.

vlt. bist du aber auch nur einer von der sorte, die wirklich leise reden oder zu weit weg sind.    ein kumpel von mir is auch immer total leise, weil er den hörer so komisch hält, dass der nicht richtung mund, sondern "parallel" zur sichtline nach vorne zeigt...  und erst wenn ich ihn drauf hinweise, nimmt er den hörer halt näher an den mund, und dann geht es.


----------



## struy (7. Juli 2009)

Herbboy am 07.07.2009 21:11 schrieb:
			
		

> schau mal in die anleitung. wenn das geht, dann steht das da auch. vlt. auch nur so "nebenbei" bei der erklärung der tasten oder so.


Muss ich noch mal durchgehen, im Menu im Telefon habe ich zumindest nichts dergleichen gefunden.



> vlt. bist du aber auch nur einer von der sorte, die wirklich leise reden oder zu weit weg sind.    ein kumpel von mir is auch immer total leise, weil er den hörer so komisch hält, dass der nicht richtung mund, sondern "parallel" zur sichtline nach vorne zeigt...  und erst wenn ich ihn drauf hinweise, nimmt er den hörer halt näher an den mund, und dann geht es.


Wie gesagt, bei den anderen Telefonen funktioniert es tadellos von der Lautstärke her. Also eigentlich beschweren sich die Leute bei meinem Vater, bei mir ist es aber auch schon passiert. Beim Telefonwechsel ist dann das Problem behoben.


----------

